# Mesa Boogie .50 Caliber +



## arnoroth661 (Dec 19, 2007)

The oppurtunity has arisen for me to purchase one used for $799.99. Comments, advice, experience? 

On a side  - Braces f**king SUCK!


----------



## Leon (Dec 19, 2007)

$799.99... sounds like it's from a music store. is it a head or combo? does it have EL84's or 6L6's?

have you tried it out?


----------



## Nats (Dec 19, 2007)

that seems kinda high. then again i got mine for free so what do i know



Leon said:


> $799.99... sounds like it's from a music store. is it a head or combo? does it have EL84's or 6L6's?
> 
> have you tried it out?



the 'plus' has 6l6's stock


----------



## arnoroth661 (Dec 19, 2007)

Leon said:


> $799.99... sounds like it's from a music store. is it a head or combo? does it have EL84's or 6L6's?
> 
> have you tried it out?



1x12 combo with 6L6's

And yes, that's why I'm considering it.


----------



## nyck (Dec 19, 2007)

They're cool amps, but you have to know how to dial them in. You basically need to use the V shape on the EQ, and keep the treble knob kind of high(gives you more gain) and the bass knob low(higher will muddy it up). The higher the EQ knobs, the more gain you can get out of the amp, I've found. Make sure not to use too much gain though, because there is a lot of gain on tap...
Make sure and ask to hook it up to a 4x12, I think you'll be blown away D


----------



## arnoroth661 (Dec 19, 2007)

nyck said:


> They're cool amps, but you have to know how to dial them in. You basically need to use the V shape on the EQ, and keep the treble knob kind of high(gives you more gain) and the bass knob low(higher will muddy it up). The higher the EQ knobs, the more gain you can get out of the amp, I've found. Make sure not to use too much gain though, because there is a lot of gain on tap...
> Make sure and ask to hook it up to a 4x12, I think you'll be blown away D



What do you think would be a good deal, price wise? It is used... I don't recall any cosmetic flaws/damage... I have no idea how used the tubes are. A retube isn't a big problem. 

Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## Nats (Dec 19, 2007)

nyck said:


> They're cool amps, but you have to know how to dial them in. You basically need to use the V shape on the EQ, and keep the treble knob kind of high(gives you more gain) and the bass knob low(higher will muddy it up). The higher the EQ knobs, the more gain you can get out of the amp, I've found. Make sure not to use too much gain though, because there is a lot of gain on tap...
> Make sure and ask to hook it up to a 4x12, I think you'll be blown away D



werd. i keep the gain on 4 and use a LoVC TS7 as a clean boost and it's crazy gainy. i like keeping the eq sliders the same way i saw Petrucci used on his old amp


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 19, 2007)

$799 is a HIDEOUS price for one of these. Great amps, but you can find them routinely in the $500 range.


----------



## arnoroth661 (Dec 19, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> $799 is a HIDEOUS price for one of these. Great amps, but you can find them routinely in the $500 range.



I know... I had a look at eBay and saw them at $450, $500. But I have a good reason to buy from guitar center... Any guesses?


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 19, 2007)

arnoroth661 said:


> I know... I had a look at eBay and saw them at $450, $500. But I have a good reason to buy from guitar center... Any guesses?



There's never a good reason to do that, unless you have access to an employee discount.


----------



## arnoroth661 (Dec 19, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> There's never a good reason to do that, unless you have access to an employee discount.



Set up the GC credit card and get a good credit rating started? (I'm 17 )


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 19, 2007)

arnoroth661 said:


> Set up the GC credit card and get a good credit rating started? (I'm 17 )



Or you could not overpay by $300 and get good credit started another way?


----------



## arnoroth661 (Dec 19, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Or you could not overpay by $300 and get good credit started another way?



I think I'm going to try and stick it to him.

"Listen dude, I could buy this off Ebay for 500. You're selling it for 700... I'm sure there's a way you can sell it for lower." 

Then maybe after some  and  ...


----------



## Nats (Dec 19, 2007)

there's one on ebay buy it now for 600. still kinda high for just the head, but cheaper than 800


----------



## arnoroth661 (Dec 19, 2007)

Nats said:


> there's one on ebay buy it now for 600. still kinda high for just the head, but cheaper than 800



Oh I did say 800 didnt I... Well yea.  

Imma' talk to em tomorrow about it. Sum mumma b**ch.


----------



## budda (Dec 19, 2007)

tis the way the world works. new dual rec: $2K. used dual rec? $1400. weeee!


----------



## arnoroth661 (Dec 19, 2007)

budda said:


> tis the way the world works. new dual rec: $2K. used dual rec? $1400. weeee!



Same guy.... trying to sell a used Mark IV for 1600


----------



## Jeff (Dec 20, 2007)

arnoroth661 said:


> Oh I did say 800 didnt I... Well yea.
> 
> Imma' talk to em tomorrow about it. Sum mumma b**ch.



Dude, I'd say $600 or you're walking. GC has plenty of wiggle room on used shit.


----------



## arnoroth661 (Dec 20, 2007)

Jeff said:


> Dude, I'd say $600 or you're walking. GC has plenty of wiggle room on used shit.



 I'll see when I can get over there next...


----------



## Leon (Dec 20, 2007)

cash is the answer. walk in there with $500 cash and tell them you want that amp.


----------



## Groff (Dec 20, 2007)

Leon said:


> cash is the answer. walk in there with $500 cash and tell them you want that amp.



Not really. When I worked at GC people would come in all the time and want discounts for paying cash. Here's a tip, GC employees get the same ammount of commision no matter HOW you pay for it. It doesn't make a shit of difference if you pay cash or credit. 

If you really want a lower price on something... Just bug the shit out of them (Keep in mind not everything can be lowered in price, not even by a manager). That always worked on me 

Before they got PC's to do price checks... I would photoshop lower prices from competitors and print them out and bring them in to the ones I knew were gullible. heh... Saved plenty of money that way.


----------



## Drew (Dec 20, 2007)

arnoroth661 said:


> Set up the GC credit card and get a good credit rating started? (I'm 17 )



Bad idea. You're overpaying $300 right off the bat, you almost never find a "store" credit card with an interest rate below 20% so you'll get raped on interest payments (another $160 over the first year, if you don't pay it off immediately...

...and with no credit history and if you're young enough to still be wearing braces, odds are they won't even approve you, especially if you don't have another credit card. 

If you want to build a credit history, start with either your bank and see if they'll issue you a card, or Capital One, who seemingly only requires a pulse to issue a line of credit. Then, just buy one CD every month or something on the card and pay it off that statement. Do that for a year or so and you'll begin to have something that a "real" card company might consider credit history.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 20, 2007)

Drew said:


> Bad idea. You're overpaying $300 right off the bat, you almost never find a "store" credit card with an interest rate below 20% so you'll get raped on interest payments (another $160 over the first year, if you don't pay it off immediately...
> 
> ...and with no credit history and if you're young enough to still be wearing braces, odds are they won't even approve you, especially if you don't have another credit card.
> 
> If you want to build a credit history, start with either your bank and see if they'll issue you a card, or Capital One, who seemingly only requires a pulse to issue a line of credit. Then, just buy one CD every month or something on the card and pay it off that statement. Do that for a year or so and you'll begin to have something that a "real" card company might consider credit history.



Excellent advice. Store credit cards are really only good for whenever they have their wacky 0% for life deals (okay I exaggerate). Other than that, bend over, and forget the lube....you won't be needing it.


----------



## Leon (Dec 20, 2007)

TheMissing said:


> Not really. When I worked at GC people would come in all the time and want discounts for paying cash. Here's a tip, GC employees get the same ammount of commision no matter HOW you pay for it. It doesn't make a shit of difference if you pay cash or credit.



that's true. i suppose my advice wasn't too useful, since i've never tried it at a GC. it's worked about 90% of the time at little local shops that i've been to.


----------



## Leon (Dec 20, 2007)

...and yeah, braces DO suck


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 20, 2007)

Alternately, another thing you could do is to get a credit card, and put the amp on there ONLY if you can pay it off before the interest kicks in (some credit things like PayPal buyer credit often do 90 days same as cash things). Just pay off 1/3rd of it a month, and you'll look good for paying above the minimum, paying it off before interest, and paying back a 'large' ammount on your available credit.


----------



## arnoroth661 (Dec 21, 2007)

Drew said:


> Bad idea. You're overpaying $300 right off the bat, you almost never find a "store" credit card with an interest rate below 20% so you'll get raped on interest payments (another $160 over the first year, if you don't pay it off immediately...



No interest until 2009. Financing and Guarantee - Guitar Center



Drew said:


> ...and with no credit history and if you're young enough to still be wearing braces, odds are they won't even approve you, especially if you don't have another credit card.



The only reason I got braces so late is because we're broke.  I've had a job since 9/11/07 and have a good +$500 in a checking account and +$650 in a savings account for college. The way the GC employee detailed it to me... My dad can be a cosigner on the credit card.  He has no objections.



Drew said:


> If you want to build a credit history, start with either your bank and see if they'll issue you a card, or Capital One, who seemingly only requires a pulse to issue a line of credit. Then, just buy one CD every month or something on the card and pay it off that statement. Do that for a year or so and you'll begin to have something that a "real" card company might consider credit history.



I have a debit card, but no credit. 



Metal Ken said:


> Alternately, another thing you could do is to get a credit card, and put the amp on there ONLY if you can pay it off before the interest kicks in (some credit things like PayPal buyer credit often do 90 days same as cash things). Just pay off 1/3rd of it a month, and you'll look good for paying above the minimum, paying it off before interest, and paying back a 'large' ammount on your available credit.



If I purchase an amp with credit, that's going to be the only thing I'll be spending money on. I don't have time for bad credit ratings  . And I really don't have bad spending habits, I promise. 



Drew said:


> You're overpaying $300 right off the bat



However, I have no defense for this statement. 

Also, does anyone know of the list price for this discontinued amp?


----------



## Nats (Dec 21, 2007)

did you check to make sure the no interest thing applies to used gear?


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 21, 2007)

Nats said:


> did you check to make sure the no interest thing applies to used gear?



Says at the bottom of their credit page:



> To be eligible for the 12-month financing offer, financed purchases MUST be for a combined total of $299 or more, and be made at the printed/tagged GC price. *Items must be new and in-stock*. No special orders. Offer valid 11/21/07 &#8211; 12/31/07.



Looks like you'd be payin that 25% interest rate at the payment one.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Dec 21, 2007)

Thing about store cards is most of them are issued on behalf of big-time banks (like Citi group). You'd be surprised how many companies actually use citi cards but print their store name on them. Sears, Zales, etc.

I don't know if GC does, but take into mind that while it is a store card, it might be through a reputable credit company.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 21, 2007)

i agree with what was said earlier about guitar center employees making the same commision weather its cash or not, but i would tell those gc employees that the mom and pop shop down the street DO care if its cash and that they would be more than willing to take your cash and a lower rate. i'd say 600 or you walk.

as for your credit, i had no credit at all untill a couple of years ago, my friends mother was a bank loan manager and i talked to her and her suggestions make a huge differance. Get a gas card. She suggested i get a gas mart or quick trip credit card, so i did, a 200 dollar limit on mine, and the way i see it is, theres no interest on it if you pay for it within the month, and everyone needs gas, your going to buy it reguardless, so instead of putting the money in the cashiers hand when you pay for gas, use the card and put the cash in an envelope and send it off. I got that card, and between it and buying my wifes wedding ring on credit with my step father co-signing for me(it was 3000!), my credit score went through the roof. My score is 765 right now, it allowed me to get a house loan and credit card companies are beating down my door to give me their card. It was a little embarissing to be 23(at the time) and have my step father co-sign, but i'm glad i did.


----------



## Drew (Dec 21, 2007)

It's less whether or not the card's reputable, 7SoaB - it's that they generally charge a substantially higher interest rate than a "normal" credit card company who is solely in the business of selling credit would. A store card is both generating interest revinue for the issuing bank (your "normal" interest rate) and for the company (a premium that ups it a couple percentage points). 

a661, that IS true... but the thing to remember is when you come out of that period, then if you still have an unpaid balance on the card, then interest charges for that entire promotional period are then applied to your account. I.e - if you've paid it off by 2009, then you're in the clear. If, however, you leave the entire balance unpaid interest-free until the last day of the year, then pay all but $10 off or something.... They'll then hit you with accrued interest at whatever their rate is (probably 20%-ish)for the balance on your account for the last year. 

In short, they give you a lot of flexibility, but if you give them the chance they'll ass-fuck you. So if you go this route, 1.) make sure you get them down a few hundred first, and 2.) make SURE you've paid off your balance by the end of the promotional period.


----------



## arnoroth661 (Dec 21, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Looks like you'd be payin that 25% interest rate at the payment one.



I noticed that too.  It didn't seem to bother the GC employee. 



Drew said:


> a661, that IS true... but the thing to remember is when you come out of that period, then if you still have an unpaid balance on the card, then interest charges for that entire promotional period are then applied to your account. I.e - if you've paid it off by 2009, then you're in the clear. If, however, you leave the entire balance unpaid interest-free until the last day of the year, then pay all but $10 off or something.... They'll then hit you with accrued interest at whatever their rate is (probably 20%-ish)for the balance on your account for the last year.
> 
> In short, they give you a lot of flexibility, but if you give them the chance they'll ass-fuck you. So if you go this route, 1.) make sure you get them down a few hundred first, and 2.) make SURE you've paid off your balance by the end of the promotional period.



 I can pull down atleast $200-300 a month no problem. 

But enough about financing the amp... is it really worth all this trouble? I see it as a simplified Mark IV... Is that too grand a generalization?


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 22, 2007)

how about instead of building credit that way, you get a card with your bank, and buy one on credit off ebay? is there an issue with that?


----------



## arnoroth661 (Dec 22, 2007)

ibznorange said:


> how about instead of building credit that way, you get a card with your bank, and buy one on credit off ebay? is there an issue with that?



 That is a very good idea. I was planning on trashing the card after the amp purchase anyway... I'll have to check with bank of america.

But... A good reason not to buy from eBay is that I can see and play the prospective amp in person at guitar center.


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 22, 2007)

arnoroth661 said:


> But... A good reason not to buy from eBay is that I can see and play the prospective amp in person at guitar center.



Play it at GC and buy it on ebay.


----------



## arnoroth661 (Dec 22, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Play it at GC and buy it on ebay.



 *BRILLIANT!*

How do you feel about the .50 caliber +, Metal Ken?


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 22, 2007)

arnoroth661 said:


> *BRILLIANT!*
> 
> How do you feel about the .50 caliber +, Metal Ken?



Well, from what i HEAR the .50 is similar to the DC (Dual Caliber) series. The difference is, the .50 doesn't have separate controls for the channels. See if you can get the .50 Cal+ on ebay. It has a Graphic EQ, whereas the regular .50 Cal doesn't. 

That said, i LOVE my dual caliber. Retube it and it sounds like fucking god. Mine's 35 watts, and its still loud as hell. Its also pretty brutal. I like it a lot.

Dont use the BIN:
Mesa Boogie .50 caliber combo amplifier w/ footswitch - (eBay item 270198049104 end time Dec-27-07 16:03:13 PST)


----------



## arnoroth661 (Dec 22, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Dont use the BIN:



BIN?


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 22, 2007)

arnoroth661 said:


> BIN?



The Buy It Now. I thought his price would be too high there  

Also, there's a few .50 cal. heads on Ebay as well. If you want seperate EQs for each channel, i suggest checking out a Dual Caliber as well. i got mine for 600$. You can get a DC-5 (50 watt version) probably for roughly the same price.


----------



## arnoroth661 (Dec 22, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> The Buy It Now. I thought his price would be too high there
> 
> Also, there's a few .50 cal. heads on Ebay as well. If you want seperate EQs for each channel, i suggest checking out a Dual Caliber as well. i got mine for 600$. You can get a DC-5 (50 watt version) probably for roughly the same price.



Hmm. I gave up the fantasy of seperate EQs when I gave up the idea of getting a Mark IV.  

The ability to change the sound of an amp with means other than twiddling the EQ is pretty cool too me. That's one of the reasons I'm looking into a tube amp... Besides, how much do tubes run, anyway?


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 22, 2007)

This is the same model as i have (Except mine has a blue-gray tolex instead of black. Makes it sexier):

Mesa Boogie DC-3 - (eBay item 220183326843 end time Dec-22-07 19:06:40 PST)

That said, as far as tubes go, depends on where you get them. 
you can get a quad of EL84's (the powertubes for DC3's) for like, 40$. Most places sell individual preamp tubes (the 12ax7's) around 10-15$ each. Discounts if you buy in bulk. 

JJ's sell retube kits for specific sounds and whatnot at his site. Once you get a new set of tubes in there, the reccomendation is to change the power tubes every year and the preamp tubes ever 2 years.


----------



## arnoroth661 (Dec 22, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> JJ's sell retube kits for specific sounds and whatnot at his site. Once you get a new set of tubes in there, the reccomendation is to change the power tubes every year and the preamp tubes ever 2 years.



I imagine it'd be that often with the amount of playing I do... Wait... Who am I kidding, I haven't played since I was at the GC testing that .50 caliber +... on Wendnesday.    

Hmm, and JJ's website is?  Sounds like it should be on the bottom of the page with Tremol-no and Sherman Guitars.


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 22, 2007)

arnoroth661 said:


> I imagine it'd be that often with the amount of playing I do... Wait... Who am I kidding, I haven't played since I was at the GC testing that .50 caliber +... on Wendnesday.
> 
> Hmm, and JJ's website is?  Sounds like it should be on the bottom of the page with Tremol-no and Sherman Guitars.




Well, the power tubes should only be changed often if you're constantly playing them at volumes around 7-8 on your amp on a very regular basis. 
Eurotubes btw


BTW, one other mesa series i forgot about if you like the caliber sound. The Studio .22+ (Some have EQ's, some don't. just have to check and see). Its a 22 watt version of the Caliber. If you need a tiny little amp thats all tube, that might be one worth considering. I havent tried one but i hear its not _quite_ as gainy as the bigger Caliber amps. Dave or mike could clear this up probably.


----------



## arnoroth661 (Dec 22, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Well, the power tubes should only be changed often if you're constantly playing them at volumes around 7-8 on your amp on a very regular basis.
> Eurotubes btw



That brings up another question... I was messing around with the volume knobs on the .50 caliber +... I believe there was a master volume, lead volume and... a third volume I think. I think it was gain for the lead channel.
Anywho, it was very interesting to turn one of the volumes all the way up, and then turn the complimentary volume to about 2 (so it's not ear destroying). By doing this I was able to get a _slightly_ dirty sound on the clean channel.

 I'm really confused in the morning. I think what I'm trying to say...   Hard to describe without the amp in front of me. 



Metal Ken said:


> BTW, one other mesa series i forgot about if you like the caliber sound. The Studio .22+ (Some have EQ's, some don't. just have to check and see). Its a 22 watt version of the Caliber. If you need a tiny little amp thats all tube, that might be one worth considering. I havent tried one but i hear its not _quite_ as gainy as the bigger Caliber amps. Dave or mike could clear this up probably.



I keep hearing about all these discontinued Mesas.  Probably for a good reason!


----------



## Nats (Dec 22, 2007)

arnoroth661 said:


> That brings up another question... I was messing around with the volume knobs on the .50 caliber +... I believe there was a master volume, lead volume and... a third volume I think. I think it was gain for the lead channel.
> Anywho, it was very interesting to turn one of the volumes all the way up, and then turn the complimentary volume to about 2 (so it's not ear destroying). By doing this I was able to get a _slightly_ dirty sound on the clean channel.
> 
> I'm really confused in the morning. I think what I'm trying to say...   Hard to describe without the amp in front of me.
> ...



gain, master and lead master.

VOLUME (GAIN) This control is active in both Rhythm and Lead modes. It establishes the amplifier's
overall sensitivity to your guitar's output, and must be mixed in conjunction with the Master(s). In the
Rhythm mode, the maximum clean setting is usually around 6 (varies with stronger or weaker
pickups) and most players find their favorite cleanest, brightest spot between 3 and 5. But if you want
some breakup in the Rhythm mode, turn the Volume up high.
In the Lead mode, the Volume knob is intentionally less sensitive so that there is no need to reset it
when switching between the two modes. With most guitars, distortion begins around 2 with a real
nice sounding blues-type tone reminiscent of old Fenders turned up loud. Settings above 3 or 4
produce the more modern and monstrous distortion sounds. Gain and distortion increase slowly as
the Volume setting is increased, often producing the tightest, best-sounding heavy crunch tones
between 7 and 9.
To prevent undesirable squealing, noise and feedback, the Volume should be reduced as playing
loudness - via the Master and Lead Master - is increased.

MASTER This control regulates the power amplifier level and the actual overall loudness. (In Lead
mode, the Master and the Lead Master work together in series to perform this function.) If you run
the Volume at 10 and both Masters below 2 (in Lead mode), Grandma can nap in the next room
while you annihilate Manhattan with monstrous metal performance! You'll still get the sound and feel
of big amps cranked way up.
Turning up the Master begins to reveal the .50 Caliber's incredible sound-per-watt capability it's
noticeably louder than other comparably rated amps! The maximum performance for loud, clean
Rhythm and hot, high-gain Lead playing comes around 5 and 4 on the Volume and Master, with the
Lead Master set between 3 and 4. This puts the amplifier right in the middle of its range for great
sound and easy footswitchability. The taper of the two controls is gradual enough so that dialing in
both great Lead and great Rhythm sounds is quite easy to do.
However, the taper of the Master control gets radical above 5 and begins to unleash the maximum
from your .50's power section. And this power amp has been designed to deliver its greatest crunch
when turned up smoking loud! But you must turn down the Volume as you increase the Master, to
avoid excessive squealing.
When you want to turn down to soft playing levels and continue to footswitch between Lead and
Rhythm, merely turn down the Master. This will preserve the volume balance between the two
modes.

LEAD MASTER This control affects only the Lead mode; it operates in series with the regular Master
to determine the loudness of the Lead mode in relation to Rhythm. It should generally be adjusted
after setting the Volume and Master controls. Since the Lead Master is located before the Effects
Send jack (and the regular Master) in the signal path, it also acts as an effects send level for the
Lead mode.


----------



## arnoroth661 (Dec 22, 2007)

What he said.


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 22, 2007)

Nats is another Caliber fan. Has the .50 Cal+ like you want though. I have the DC. We both agee. Calibers = Fucking awesome.


----------



## arnoroth661 (Dec 22, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Nats is another Caliber fan. Has the .50 Cal+ like you want though. I have the DC. We both agee. Calibers = Fucking awesome.



Well, sometime I'm going to the GC that has the .50 caliber +. I hope to get a lot of questions answered... how old the tubes are, why it's $800, can I use a GC credit card on used items, whats your refund policy, why i shouldn't buy it off ebay instead... 

We will see, comrades. Thank you for all the replies!

I would rep Metal Ken again but I need to spread more rep around. :-( 

1:31PM- Time to go to Guitar Center!  The weather has turned for the worst... Perhaps the gloomy weather will depress the GC employees and convince them that there's no real meaning in life and they should sell it to me for $500.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 24, 2007)

so how did it turn out bro?


----------



## arnoroth661 (Dec 24, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> so how did it turn out bro?



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/44145-hmm-amp-purchase.html


----------

